# calling coyotes



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I have tried to call in dogs a time or two but didn't take it as seroius as other species I hunt. Last Friday I went out to call and to see if I could shoot a dog or two and had a great time. However, after I was successful calling in 2 dogs up to about 30 yds. from me I tried to take a shot and my rifle didn't fire. Turned out to be a bad bullet. Ive gone back and have not been able to get a response. What advice do any of you have for relative beginners in calling sport? I am using ModernCall jackrabbit, cottontail, and squealer calls.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a couple more are educated now&#8230; 

A few of us forum members attended a Tom Austin seminar awhile back. Bax* and Huge29 took some good notes. You can check them out in this thread here:

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=31983

Better luck next time!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you are going back to get those same two, forget it. Maybe in a month or so in a different location with a different sound. When you call them in and dont get them, they learn not to come in again.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

These guys are right, those dogs learn fast. If you call one in and dont nail him then you need to try a new area cuz that dogs isnt going to make the same mistake twice.


----------

